# telling that the water dispenser is empty



## japanilainen

Hi!

I have two questions for you today: In lunch restaurant, there's this dispenser of sort, which store mehu (is that even the right word? it has this berry-like color). I wanted to get some, but found out that it was empty.

What should I have said in such situation?

I said "tyhjä!" but didn't think it was right. I wanted to say "the dispenser seems empty, Could you store it please?"

Would "lisää mehua!" be enough?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hakro

"Lisää mehua!" doesn't sound very polite. Even "Tyhjä" is better.

You could say for example "Mehu on loppunut."


----------



## japanilainen

Wow, good to know! I wasn't being mean, after all  Kiitos!


----------

